# Charging VAT to a registered Charity



## werner (5 Nov 2008)

Anyone answer this query for a friend please

Friend invoiced a registered charity including vat on his invoice

The charity requested a.n.other bill less the vat stating that "as a charity they do not pay VAT"

Is that correct for charites? Are charities in general VAT exempt?

How should they be billed?
How should my friend account for the VAt?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Towger (5 Nov 2008)

werner said:


> How should they be billed?


 
The same as anyone else. Unless they can supply valid a VAT Exemption Cert.


----------



## simplyjoe (5 Nov 2008)

I would worry about dealing with a charity that comes out with this statement. Seems like they do not want to pay or they are trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## allaboutheat (5 Nov 2008)

Unfortunatly a charity has to be charged VAT, I personally think the should be excempt, as they can not claim it back, but a a previous reply set they must  have the paperwork to prove it.


----------



## Towger (5 Nov 2008)

simplyjoe said:


> Seems like they do not want to pay or they are trying to pull a fast one.


 
We have found that charities are good at that.... Rest of post deleted!


----------



## Snork Maiden (10 Nov 2008)

Ask the charity to produce their VAT exemption form.   Only with this can you friend produce a VAT free invoice legitimately.

The charity should be able to forward form no problems as they probably encounter this problem alot with suppliers.


----------

